# frozen foods for prickly baby?



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

ok, so i found a thing online where you basically put fruit in a blender so that it's basically a smoothie and than you just put it in ice trays to freeze it- than just give to the hedgehog frozen, 

or one where you mix the fruit smoothie with flour and veggie oil than , roll the mix into balls and bake till it looks like a cookie- than give it to the hedgehog when it cools as a treat. 


it sounds sketchy, and im not sure about the ice thing? can they have cold food? given that they prefer warmer temps? what if their tongue gets stuck to it? 

and im not sure they can have flour in their diets,it wasn't on the approved foods lists. can they have baked fruit? i know they can't have dried because it gets stuck in their pipes and is essentially junk food so would baked be the same?

thoughts- feelings- recipes for treats ?(hopefully not including bugs as she won't eat them)


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

There are some really great threads over in the diet section on raw feeding that I would recommend if you are looking to supplement Crowleys diet. One is our raw adventure and I think the other is something like what is in our pet food started by coffeekat. Give them a solid read


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would be hesitant to give them outright frozen food if they go after it right away. They could break or chip teeth if they try to chew on a frozen cube. However, if they're smart enough to wait for it (and have other foods available), it's a good method for giving them fresh foods later on in the night, as the cube will thaw slowly and then be available to eat later on. It's a good method for those feeding a raw/natural diet, to give some ready-to-eat food, then a cube of frozen so that it'll thaw a bit later & the hedgehog can have a second meal.

The other idea doesn't sound too bad, but personally I would use something like ground oatmeal instead of wheat flour. You can also use brown rice (which some people use to make meatballs).

I think baked fruit would probably be fine, depending on what it is. I know baked apples tend to get softer, I'm not sure about other fruits. Definitely keep the amounts small though, fruits are even more of a treat than veggies & meat (which make good supplements to a kibble diet & are the majority of a raw/natural diet, along with insects).

If you haven't yet, search in the Nutrition forum for meatballs. There's several people who have made them up with different recipes & varying reactions from hedgehogs. They're nice because you can customize them with your hedgie's favorite meat, veggies, etc. Can even add in fruit if you want, especially if it'll tempt hedgie into trying one.

I also did baby food mixes for Lily, which turned into a nightly addition to her diet. I mixed 1-2 jars of meat baby food with 3-4 jars of veggies and 1-2 jars of fruit. Looks disgusting, but she always ate it all up. :lol: I froze the mixes in ice cube trays, then put the cubes in a gallon freezer bag for storage. Each night I microwaved a cube to thaw it, then gave it to her. I usually had two mixes going at a time, one with turkey & one with chicken. I usually tried to have different veggies & fruits in each too, as much as possible.


----------

